# 4.2mm speaker connector to 3.5mm audio connector



## johnnyawesome0 (Oct 23, 2016)

Hello,
I have a Sony surround sound system with 4.2mm connectors I'm trying to convert them into 3.5mm connectors for my amp. The wire has a power and ground. I read about banana plugs. Can I put the power and ground into one banana plug or do I need to do separate plugs. I just need a way to turn 6 individual 4.2 mm connectors into 6 individual 3.5mm connectors.


----------

